# How to install a diplexer?



## pjmystic (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm going to be switching to DISH in the near future, but probably won't install an antenna for my HD locals until after they hook it up more than likely. I'll only have the antenna connected to 1 tv, which only has 1 cable run to it and impossible to get another to. (in a finished basement on the other side of the basement from where the cables come in).

I'm assuming when they install my satellite, they will run it into my basement storage room where all of my cable ends are throughout the house. I will also run the antenna cable the same way. Do I then install the diplexer at this location, the antenna cable in one connector, the feed from the satellite in the other and then the out to the tv in the out connection. Is it as simple as that?

I'm assuming my receiver (which I'm assuming will be a 622 or 722) will then be able to pick these up and be part of the online guide for DVR purposes? 

Is that about it or am I missing something?

Thanks


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Almost.

You need 2 diplexers. The first one you install the way you describe. Then at the receiver end, you need the 2nd one to split the signal back out. The satellite feed goes to the satellite inputs on the receiver (before the separator) and the antenna feed goes to the antenna conection on the receiver. Then you go to the menu screen to scan an add the locals and then they will be integrated into the guide.


----------



## pjmystic (Nov 15, 2007)

Ah, didn't think of the second one. Thank you very much.



saltrek said:


> Almost.
> 
> You need 2 diplexers. The first one you install the way you describe. Then at the receiver end, you need the 2nd one to split the signal back out. The satellite feed goes to the satellite inputs on the receiver (before the separator) and the antenna feed goes to the antenna conection on the receiver. Then you go to the menu screen to scan an add the locals and then they will be integrated into the guide.


----------

